# Partitive case in modern Russian



## Go-Moskva-go

Hi!

My question is about the partitive case (разделительный падеж) in modern Russian. I am aware
of the fact that certain masculine nouns have a special partitive form ending in -y or -ю and that
these forms can only be used in certain partitive constructions (e.g. when amount is being described).
I am also under the impression that in modern Russian the genitive case forms can always be used
instead of the partitive forms in these type of constructions. 

What I'd like to ask you is, whether the optional use of the partitive case in a sentence makes that 
sentence seem *old-fashioned*, *excessively formal* (or perhaps *informal*), *poetic *etc.

For example, which of the following sentences would you native speakers prefer in a text that is meant
to be written in formal, non-poetic, modern literary Russian?

1) Я купил себе бутылку *коньяку*.

2) Я купил себе бутылку *коньякa*.

Thanks for all answers!


----------



## Ptak

Both are okay for me.


----------



## oirobi

Partitive case = "партитив", "партитивный падеж", "частичный падеж", but not "разделительный", for it does not split or divide ("разделяет") anything, but rather denotes a part of something. It is a hidden grammatical category in Russian, as it has no explicit grammatical marking and always coincides with either genitive (я купил чернил) or dative (cf. коньяку above). You are absolutely right in all your surmises - it does sound old-fashioned and more formal. (Ptak is right too - both sentences are OK, but the former one sounds more old-fashioned).


----------



## Maroseika

In the example with бутылка коньяку partitive really looks old-fashioned (as well as, say, in голова сахару), but in many other cases it is quite natural, and distinction between partitive and genitive is quite evident for any native, such as in нарезать колбасы vs нарезать колбасу, купить коньяк vs купить коньяку, etc.
More details in the § 1179.


----------



## morzh

oirobi said:


> Partitive case = "партитив", "партитивный падеж", "частичный падеж", but not "разделительный", for it does not split or divide ("разделяет") anything, but rather denotes a part of something. It is a hidden grammatical category in Russian, as it has no explicit grammatical marking and always coincides with either genitive (я купил чернил) or dative (cf. коньяку above). You are absolutely right in all your surmises - it does sound old-fashioned and more formal. (Ptak is right too - both sentences are OK, but the former one sounds more old-fashioned).




Вьi неправьi. Партитив так же назьiвается "отделительньiм", "количественно-отделительньiм" или "количественно-разделительньiм" падежом.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> In the example with бутылка коньяку partitive really looks old-fashioned (as well as, say, in голова сахару), but in many other cases it is quite natural, and distinction between partitive and genitive is quite evident for any native, such as in нарезать колбасы vs нарезать колбасу, купить коньяк vs купить коньяку, etc.
> More details in the § 1179.



I would go for "купил бутьiлку коньяка", но "налил себе коньяку".

Мне кажется, употребление в случае с покупкой не совсем оправдьiвает применение партитива.


----------



## oirobi

morzh said:


> Вьi неправьi. Партитив так же назьiвается "отделительньiм", "количественно-отделительньiм" или "количественно-разделительньiм" падежом.



Конечно, я неправ! Правы только вы! Ведь так хочется быть "правее других". Очень хочется... Некоторым. Даже если они не отрицают, а всего лишь дополняют высказывания других... неправых...


----------



## morzh

Я не понял, на что Вьi обиделись, и я так же не понял Вашего возражения.

Я неправильно истолковал Вашу фразу, что "Partitive case = "партитив", "партитивный падеж", "частичный падеж", but not "разделительный"", т.е. Партитив нельзя назьiвать "разделительньiм"?
Возможно, мой русский недостаточно хорош; в таком случае приношу извинения.
Если же мое толкование Вашей фразьi бьiло, все же, правильньiм, в таком случае я не буду приводить себя в качестве авторитета, но приведу пару ссьiлок:

1. Викисловарь: (включает имена лингвистов, пользующихся етим термином в пояснении).


>>http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/разделительный_падеж



*Значение*



_грам._ в ряде языков, включая русский, — особая форма имён существительных, выражающая значение части по отношению к целому ◆ Иногда  в пределах родительного выделяется собственно родительный падеж  (продажа лука, белизна снега, производство сыра и т. д.) и*количественно-разделительный,* или *отделительный*, *падеж* (килограмм луку, немного сыру, много снегу)… _Е. М. Галкина-Федорук, «Современный русский язык: Морфология, синтаксис», 1962 г._ ◆ В  том, что традиционная грамматика называет родительным падежом,  большинство исследователей различает два падежа — родительный и  количественно-*разделительный* (или иначе «исходно-достигательный», «отложительный»). _В. В. Виноградов, «Русский язык», 1972 г._ 
Синонимы 

*партитив* 


Далее, поскольку люди часто не доверяют источникам, имена которьiх начинаются с "Вики", приведу еще один, несколько более авторитетньiй, источник.
Звать его Дитмар Ельяшевич Розенталь.

Вот цитата из его "Словаря лингвистических терминов".

>>>>Два падежа выделяют и в пределах родительного падежа; собственно родительный _(история народа, плантации чая) _и *количественно-разделительный (много народу, стакан чаю). *Ср. также разные значения творительного падежа при единстве формы......

Можете обижаться на него.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> I would go for "купил бутьiлку коньяка", но "налил себе коньяку".
> 
> Мне кажется, употребление в случае с покупкой не совсем оправдьiвает применение партитива.


Бутылка целая, но коньяка-то в ней только часть от целого? 


― В буфете нашлась бутылка хересу. Рахметов заставил Веру Павловну выпить две рюмки, а сам закурил сигару. [Н. Г. Чернышевский. Что делать? (1863)]

На столе стояла бутылка портвейну, виноград и кондитерские пирожные, на постели лежала гитара. [В. В. Вересаев. Два конца (1899-1903)] 

― Кажется, где-то осталась бутылка коньяку, которую мы с тобой не допили. [Юрий Трифонов. Обмен (1969)] 

Между врачами на круглом столе рядом с пухлым альбомом стояла бутылка коньяку, блюдечко с лимоном и сигарный ящик. [М. А. Булгаков. Собачье сердце (1925)]

Вот это варенье, бонбоньерку и достальное все отвези ребятам в гимназию, вон тут и копченая рыбешка, и сыр, и голова сахару. [В. Я. Шишков. Емельян Пугачев. Книга вторая. Ч. 3 (1939-1945)] 

Гляжу: верно, голова сахару осталась на полу. [Б. С. Житков. Утопленник (1930)]


----------



## morzh

Я ведь не отрицаю возможности употребления партитива; я просто хочу сказать, что, если в первом случае он и впрямь старомоден (на мой вкус), то во втором - звучит вполне современно. Вьi ведь и сами думаете, что "бутъiлка коньяку" звучит старомодно?

Дело в том, что, к примеру, на мой взгляд, "бутьiлка чего-то" (непочатая) - ето и есть целое. А уже оттуда мьi достаем/наливаем/черпаем часть.

Но, можно и так и едак. Особенно в разговоре.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Я ведь не отрицаю возможности употребления партитива; я просто хочу сказать, что, если в первом случае он и впрямь старомоден (на мой вкус), то во втором - звучит вполне современно. Вьi ведь и сами думаете, что "бутъiлка коньяку" звучит старомодно?


Разумеется. 
Я просто зацепился за ваше "неоправданно". Вполне логично и оправданно, но - вышло из употребления.


----------



## oirobi

Morzh, не обращайте внимания! Все в порядке! Я просто хотел сказать, что вы дополнили мое мнение, а не опровергли его. Так что я не "неправ". Ведь этот падеж не называется "разделительным", и это правильно, потому что он ничего не "разделяет".


----------



## Ptak

oirobi said:


> Так что я не "неправ". Ведь этот падеж не называется "разделительным", и это правильно, потому что он ничего не "разделяет".


Ну, видимо, он называется, "количественно-разделительным" потому, что что-то там _количественно_ разделяет... Но ни в коем случае не _просто_ разделяет! Потому что просто "разделительным" не называется...


----------



## Go-Moskva-go

morzh said:


> I would go for "купил бутьiлку коньяка", но "налил себе коньяку".
> 
> Мне кажется, употребление в случае с покупкой не совсем оправдьiвает применение партитива.




А  есть ли какая-то стилевая разница между выражением с существительным в  партитивном падеже и выражением с существительным в родительном падеже в  таких случаях, в которых употребление партитива не считается  старомодным? Например, какой из слелующих выражений по-вашему лучше  употреблять в текстах современного и официального стиля?

1) Я налил себе *коньяку*.
2) Я налил себе *коньякa*.

(Если  я правильно понял, то оба выражения означают то же самое, т.е. человек  не налил себе весь коньяк, а часть его. А звучит ли один из этих  выражений более официально, книжно и т.д. чем другой?)


----------



## morzh

Go-Moskva-go said:


> А  есть ли какая-то стилеваяистическая разница между выражением с существительным в  партитивном падеже и выражением с существительным в родительном падеже в  таких случаях, в которых употребление партитива не считается  старомодным? Например, какойе из слелующих выражений, по-вашему, лучше  употреблять в текстах современного и официального стиля?
> 
> 1) Я налил себе *коньяку*.
> 2) Я налил себе *коньякa*.
> 
> (Если  я правильно понял, то оба выражения означают то же самое, т.е. человек  не налил себе весь коньяк, а часть его. А звучит ли один из этих  выражений более официально, книжно и т.д. чем другой?)



To me it does not sound dated, in this particular case.

In formal documents you should not use partitive.
Then again, you will not get many chances to use it in a formal document.

In the literary writings, partitive is used sparingly. People usually quote Bulgakov (Бегемот плсенул себе бензину в стакан), but this is to create an atmosphere; in a regular narrative it is not likely to be used.
It is used in direct speech, if a character speaks in this way.

Anyway, there are various forms of Partitive, and for some nouns, like "чаю" they do create this "homey", dated, "old-fashioned" feeling. Nothing wrong with them, especially in speech.


PS. When someone pours himself a snifter of cognac, it cannot possibly sound "official". No matter how you put it, with partitive or without it. 


Added:

Above I (and Maroseika) both expressed the same opinion that while "бутъiлка коньяку" sounds a bit dated, "налить себе коньяку" does not. Then again, it may be a matter of personal taste.


----------



## oirobi

Хорошо, скажу так: Вы можете еще привести мнения великих языковедов позапрошлого века (например, Марр был, вне всякого сомнения, великим ученым) или античности. Но сути это не изменит. Даже оттого что этот падеж сам Виноградов ошибочно назвал "разделительным", разделительным он не становится. Еще раз говорю для тех, кто в танке: он ничего не разделяет! "Отделительный" - да, но не "разделительный"! Можете посмотреть терминологический указатель "Лингвистического энциклопедического словаря" (1990 г.) - ничего подобного там нет. Вы приводите устаревшие термины...


----------



## morzh

oriobi

1. Въi кому отвечаете? Ptak-у или мне? (я-то уже дискуссию для себя прекратил). Он-то чем провинился? Он никого в пример не приводил.
2. А сколько язьiковедов, в том числе великих, нужно привести? Если Виноградова (я его не приводил, но Вам на слово поверю) и Розенталя недостаточно?
3. Я допускаю, что название "количественно-разделительньiй" пришло, как калька из иностранщиньi, и нам не следует низкопоклонствовать и т.д., но коль скоро так много людей, в том числе великих лингвистов (а сколько их всего-то, великих лингвистов?), употребляют, может...разрешим им?
А калька - вот одно из возможньiх объяснений:

>>In linguistics, the *partitive* is a word, phrase, or *case that divides something into parts.* (Wikipedia)

Так, если подумать, то "divide something into parts" - делить на части. Или разделять на части.

А то ведь, вьiйдет, что англичане, обсуждая Партитив, делят-разделяют, а мъi, русские, отделяем, да и то с оговорками.

Ну да, ето так - в дополнение к сказанному.

--------------------
Резюме же мое такое: довольно много людей, специалистов по русскому язьiку, в том числе именитьiх, употребляют название "количественно-разделительньiй". (я даже в учебнике видел, пособие для школ, правда, на тот момент - предлагаемое, а не официальное). Человек пришел сюда, и употребил ето название, явно не взяв его с потолка. И тут ему говорят, что так нельзя. И что даже великие, употребляя ето, ошибаются. (Я уж не говорю в таком случае о кредите доверия в споре с "великими" - угадайте сами, кому будут больше доверять).
Зачем?


----------



## oirobi

Вероятно, вы правы! Именно калька! Точнее, плохое знание английского и латинского языка. Слово partitive ничего "не разделяет". Разделять по-латыни dividere. A pars (partis) - это часть. Да, to part по-английски значит расставаться и разделять, но partitive подобного значения в себе не несет.



Oxford: *partitive *(of a grammatical construction or case) referring to only a part of a whole, for example a slice of bacon, a series of accidents, some of the children

   И не стоит себя дискредитировать ссылками на Википедию. Если вы "на полном серьезе" ориентируетесь на этот источник и изучаете по нему лингвистику, тогда действительно эта дискуссия бесмысслена - мы с вами просто в разных измерениях. Определение из Википедии построена изначально некорректно и даже неграмотно. Падежи ничего не раздлеяют! Они служат для оформления грамматических функций/ролей и в лучшем случае "обозначают", но никак не "разделяют". Эта народная энциклопедия изобилует подобного рода ляпсусами, так что не стоит ей всецело доверяться... Серьезным ученым просто некогда писать для нее статьи. (Но свою функцию ликбеза она выполняет неплохо).

PS. Ptak - она, а не он. И она, конечно, ни в чем не виновата, просто язвить не нужно, если не разбираешься в сути вопроса.

 PPS. Я не прошу доверять мне (вы ведь и имени моего не знаете). Просто проверяйть информацию нужно по авторитетным источникам, желательно новым, а не покрытых мхом (наука ведь на месте не стоит - даже такая косервативная как лингвистика).


----------



## morzh

oirobi said:


> И не стоит себя дискредитировать ссылками на Википедию.



Ну, я надеюсь, ссьiлкой на Розенталя я себя не очень дискредитирую? 
(Википедия - не источник, но она на них, на источники, часто ссьiлается, как и в етом примере).

Насчет разньiх измерений.....я ведь и не претендую на вьiсокое звание русского лингвиста, будучи просто сравнительно грамотньiм человеком.
Сюда ведь и ходят за консультациями к сравнительно грамотньiм людям, а не к специалистам по лингвистике из "других измерений".
Вьi, конечно, вправе считать по-иному, но, для интереса, посмотрите на состав участников других форумов, хоть бьi английского.
Профессиональi там далеко не в большинстве, и, более того, их и не видно, видимо потому, что они никогда не говорят о том, что они из других измерений.


----------



## oirobi

Это уже не по сути вопроса, поэтому, как Вам будет угодно. Скажу только, что измерения - это не масштабы. "Мы в разных измерениях" = "мы не поймем друг друга". Это не значит, что я - великий и умный. Это всего лишь значит, что специальная лингвистическая лит-ра (на которую я стараюсь ориентироваться) и википедия - это разные измерения. Здесь, в этом полушарии, очень хоцца спать... Спокойной ночи, и не держите зла! Это всего лишь спор.

Ps Кстати, вы правы. Мое умничание не всегда тут уместно, поэтому постараюсь "сократить объемы". Ну, а там глядишь, и вовсе покину сей славный форум )).


----------



## NiNulla

Go-Moskva-go said:


> Hi!
> 
> My question is about the partitive case (разделительный падеж) in modern Russian. I am aware
> of the fact that certain masculine nouns have a special partitive form ending in -y or -ю and that
> these forms can only be used in certain partitive constructions (e.g. when amount is being described).
> I am also under the impression that in modern Russian the genitive case forms can always be used
> instead of the partitive forms in these type of constructions.
> 
> What I'd like to ask you is, whether the optional use of the partitive case in a sentence makes that
> sentence seem *old-fashioned*, *excessively formal* (or perhaps *informal*), *poetic *etc.
> 
> For example, which of the following sentences would you native speakers prefer in a text that is meant
> to be written in formal, non-poetic, modern literary Russian?
> 
> 1) Я купил себе бутылку *коньяку*.
> 
> 2) Я купил себе бутылку *коньякa*.
> 
> Thanks for all answers!


В литературном - конечно, "бутылку коньяка". "Коньяку", как уже было неоднократно сказано выше, звучит старомодно, может использоваться для того, чтобы придать речи простецкий колорит.


----------



## Budspok

*I'll tell you what, Go-Moskva-go. Where I live "коньяку" sounds a bit out-dated or provincial.  *


----------

